# DP34 , vip622 and splitter(seperator)



## eatonjb (Nov 21, 2006)

I currently have a DP34 and and 2 211's, I want to add a vip622 to the setup. with the DP34, can I add a 622 with a splitter, or do I just need to run 2 cables.

and if I do use a splitter, can I have more the 3 boxes. 3 211's and 1 622?

TIA

e..b


----------



## chainblu (May 15, 2006)

You would need to run two cables to the 622. The DP34 can not use seperators.

If you used a DPP44 switch, you could support three 211's and a 622 (with the separator).

Hope this helps.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

NO SPLITTERS may be used for adding receivers or to feed a dual-tuner receiver.

The DPP Separator, which looks like a slitter, is actually a diplexer. It directs the regular DBS band to one tuner, and the stacked band to the other. It may only be used in combination with a dual-tuner receiver and a DishPro Plus switch (DPP44 or DPP Twin). The DP34 can't use it because it is regular DishPro, not Plus.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Just read your other thread (Sats needed for Detroit) where you say you have a Dish 1000+. Shouldn't you already have a DPP44, or did they cascade DP21s off the DP34 for your 211s?


----------



## eatonjb (Nov 21, 2006)

BobaBird said:


> Just read your other thread (Sats needed for Detroit) where you say you have a Dish 1000+. Shouldn't you already have a DPP44, or did they cascade DP21s off the DP34 for your 211s?


i have a dp44 myself.. i am installing this for a friend with a cabin up north

e..b


----------



## ClarkBar (Mar 5, 2006)

BobaBird said:


> The DPP Separator, which looks like a slitter, is actually a diplexer. It directs the regular DBS band to one tuner, and the stacked band to the other.


BobaBird. I use a Separator from my D1000 DDP Twin to my 622. But, I don't understand what you mean by "...regular DBS band to one tuner, and the stacked band to the other." Could you expand on the meaning of "regular DBS band and Stacked Band. Thanks.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

950-1450 MHz = regular DBS band 
1650-2150 MHz = Stacked Band


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

There is no DP44, you must mean DPP44.
DP = DishPro
DPP = DishPro Plus

The EKB DishPro Technology page has a fuller explanation of how it works.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

BobaBird said:


> The DPP Separator, which looks like a slitter, is actually a diplexer. It directs the regular DBS band to one tuner, and the stacked band to the other.


I have no knowledge that it doesn't work that way, but there is no reason for it to diplex (send one frequency to A connector and another frequency to B connector). All it would need to do is split and duplicate both high and low band frequencies to both connectors and just block tuner 2 from sourcing anything. Both Tuner 1 and Tuner 2 have to be able to select either 950-1450 or 1650-2150 when a DP LNB is connected. I've just always envisioned Tuner 1 to control its needs via commands to the DPP swich to direct what it wants on 950-1450 and as a favor for Tuner two, to direct the DPP to send Tuner 2 needs on 1650-2150 - but both bands being present after splitting with the Separator. I've envisioned many other things incorrectly in the past - have you seen something that indicates the separator does anything other than block its Tuner 2 conncection from sourcing anything.


----------



## ClarkBar (Mar 5, 2006)

I was confused by some of these posts, so I spent some time searching and came up with the following from E* documents: 

The DP Plus Separator was specially-designed to separate the single cable’s 950-1450 MHz band and the 1650-2150 MHz band, for the single cable to two tuner “bandtranslating” technology. 

In DISH Pro we talked about Bandstacking. Now with DISH Pro Plus we have Bandtranslating. Fortunately they have some very similar principles. 

Bandstacking is used in DISH Pro to put the Odd and Even transponders at different frequency ranges to allow both to travel down one cable without interfering with each other.

Bandtranslating uses the same frequency ranges that Bandstacking does but in a different way. Bandstacking supplies the receiver with all the even and odd transponders from multiple orbital locations at once and the receiver pick out what it needs. 

Bandtranslating will only work with Dual-tuner receivers. It is part of the receiver’s software that tells the tuners where to look for their signal. Tuner 1 uses the lower band for all transponders, while Tuner 2 uses the upper band for all transponders. 

With DISH Pro Plus there is only one LNBF (for 110 & 119). The DISH Pro Plus Twin LNBF (for 110 & 119) can directly connect to two single tuner receivers or two Dual-tuner receivers with the use of DISH Pro Plus Separators. (Each dual-tuner receiver uses its own single incoming coax from the DPP Twin and its own Separator.)

The DISH Pro Plus Twin also has an input port next to the other ports; this allows you to connect a DISH Pro Dual directly to the DISH Pro Plus Twin to provide 3 orbital locations (such as 129) without needing an external switch (such as seen on the Dish1000).

The DISH Pro Plus separator directs the two bandtranslated frequency ranges to the appropriate tuners on a Dual-tuner receiver. It is not the same as a splitter since the two ports will only pass different frequency ranges.

The DISH Pro Plus separator will only be used with a Dual-tuner receiver. It will not work with 2 single-tuner receivers. Parens ( ) are mine.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Bill, this early photo of the separator has it labelled as a diplexer. The ones I just got (did I fail to mention I recently joined the ranks of 622 users ?) still indicate which frequency range go to which output. I think it diplexes so that each tuner is given the feed from only one satellite at a time, much like a regular DP or legacy setup but band-translated so the single line can carry 2 sats at once.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

Thanks - maybe one year I'll leave the world of Legacy LNBs! I would have designed it such that Tuner two output of the separator was essentially a diode to block it sourcing things and send both bands to both tuners. Now I'll keep thinking all day about what advantage there is in only sending one band from the separator to the tuner. If each tuner is only looking for high or low band, it shouldn't matter what was happening on the "other band".


----------

